# wels waller katzen-wels züchter



## larsimoto (18. Juli 2011)

hallo 

nach langem suchen durch google, bing und co versuche ich es mal hier
ich möchte gerne welse __ waller oder katzen-welse kaufen nur wo?
ich wohne in der nähe von bielefeld und es währe toll wen einer von euch mir helfen kan. 
 bis 200km entfernung

mfg lars


----------



## muschtang (18. Juli 2011)

*AW:  wels  waller katzen-wels züchter*

im gut sortieren Zoofachandel sollte es welche geben!


----------



## derschwarzepeter (18. Juli 2011)

*AW:  wels  waller katzen-wels züchter*

Hi Lars,
ich möchte dir dringend abraten:
Welse sind __ Raubfische und werden bei weitem zu groß für Gartenteiche: mehrere Meter.
Katzenwelse sind Bioinvasoren, die mit allen Kleintieren rigoros aufräumen 
und AUF KEINEN FALL in die Umwelt entkommen dürfen (Laich!).
So mancher hier im Forum wünschte sich schon,
er hätte die nie nie nie eingesetzt:
ein Entsorgungsproblem.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Juli 2011)

*AW:  wels  waller katzen-wels züchter*

Hi Lars,

Wels Waller bekommt man in fast jeder Speise-/Satzfischzucht, Katzenfische im Zoofachhandel

Peter hat ja schon geschrieben was es mit Katzenfischen auf sich hat, ein Waller wird jedenfalls selbst für meinen, fast 90.000l fassenden Teich schnell zu groß (in 3-4 Jahren kann der >1m lang werden - wenn er genug "Lebend"futter (nach dem ersten Jahr hauptsächlich größere Fische) bekommt

PS. sehen wird man beide in Teich nur sehr selten (tagsüber verstecken sie sich und werden erst in der Dämmerung und nachts aktiv

MfG Frank


----------



## Pater (23. Juli 2011)

*AW:  wels  waller katzen-wels züchter*

Versuche es mal bei Fischgut Primus in Iserlohn die Internetseite ist vielversprechend .


----------



## holly1357 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW:  wels  waller katzen-wels züchter*

Hi,

ich hab auch einen drin, laut foto seit gut 4 Jahren. ist wie schon geschrieben sehr nachtaktiv....

man sieht ihn nur selten..... aber wenn er sicht zeigt, meistens zur fütterung schaut er schon nett aus....

und wegen der größe, hat jetzt rund 20 cm.....

also wegen dem extremen wachstum kann ich jetzt nichts sagen..... und meine koi hat er bis jetzt auch noch nicht angeknabbert....

gruß holly


----------



## archie01 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW:  wels  waller katzen-wels züchter*



holly1357 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich hab auch einen drin, laut foto seit gut 4 Jahren. ist wie schon geschrieben sehr nachtaktiv....
> 
> ...



Hallo
Dann stimmt mit dem was nicht , müßte eine extremer Hungerfisch sein , denn 20 cm erreicht der heimische wels mit vier bis fünf Monaten.....
Er müßte jetzt , gute Fütterung vorausgesetzt, so groß sein , das selbst dein größter Koi in sei Beutespektrum passen würde.

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Janski (23. Juli 2011)

*AW:  wels  waller katzen-wels züchter*

Hi Archie,

das ist aber kein europäischer Wels sondern ein __ Katzenwels 
Und da sind 20cm zwar auch nicht die Welt, aber es ist durchaus möglich das er schon ausgewachsen ist.


MfG
Jan


----------



## Zander35 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW:  wels  waller katzen-wels züchter*

Hi Archie,
ich denke,das ist ein __ Zwergwels,also wären die 20cm normal....

Wie __ Knoblauchkröte schon geschrieben hat: Waller bekommt man in den meistenKarpfenteichwirtschaften,
Katzenwelse im Fachhandel.
Bei 30000l würde ich dir von beiden Arten abraten.
LG,
Martin


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Juli 2011)

*AW:  wels  waller katzen-wels züchter*

Hi Holly,

dein "Wels" ist ja auch keiner, sondern ein Katzenfisch (Ameiurus), die wachsen langsam. Der echte Wels hat keine Barteln auf dem Schädel (die 2 zwischen den Nasenlöchern fehlen da) und auch keine Fettflosse


----------



## holly1357 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW:  wels  waller katzen-wels züchter*

Hi,

Danke für die Info. Ich war immer der Meinung das es ein __ katzenwels wäre.

Aber jetzt habe ich nochmal bei google geschaut, da kommt bei der lat. Bezeichnung auch das es ein

Katzenwels ist. 

Gruss holly


----------

